# 2011 Azure transit connect problems



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The software is available here:

http://forums.evtv.me/post/welcome-6107118

You might need to create an account to access it.
There are also users familiar with the DMOC645's and some of them probably know the Transit Connect BEV (Battery Electric Vehicle) too.

The description of those dash lights makes me suspect that it has gone into a "limp" mode or some similar state.
That is a very low mileage to have such severe problems showing up.
Did this one come from the Azure bankruptcy? If not, I am curious about the history.
Is it so random that only once in a great while you are able to drive it?
When you are able to drive, does it drive normally for awhile, perhaps an hour?


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Does any one have a serial to OBDII (Azure) cable. I have the Kvaser leaf light. As far as I know this is the only way 2011 transit to find out the DTC code. Right now I cannot get the tc to start because some thing is obviosly not working right. Even if some one has a wiring scymatic to make up the serial-OBDII cable. If you have anything please email me.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The AZD Transit Connect does not have the RS232 serial lines installed in the cable harness from the DMOC645.
You can put those pins/wires into the existing Ampseal 23 connector cable.

RS232 DATA to DMOC645

Ampseal 23 ---------- DB9 Female
Pin 2 ------- TX Data ----- Pin 2
Pin 4 ------- RX Data ----- Pin 3
Pin 3 --- Signal Ground --- Pin 5

You will only need the RS232 lines if you use CCshell to read or change DMOC645 parameters.

EDIT:
I do not know whether the OBDII connector in the AZD Transit Connect is male or female.
The cable that I have seen had both ends on it and would allow the user to "daisy chain" devices.
Check yours to see what is there and then use the appropriate connector...
There are pre-made cables available on E-bay for less than $20.
You might need to adapt them to the Leaf Lite DB9 Male connector.
The one that I am familiar with has Male and Female OBDII on one end and a DB15 on the other.
The interface to the Leaf Lite was a DB9 to a DB15.

The van does, of course, have the CAN data lines intact and they are brought out to the OBDII connector.
So, to connect the Leaf Lite to the OBDII connector, you will need to make up a cable with a DB9 Female connector to an OBDII Female Connector, or to female pins with some insulation over them that you can manually place on the OBDII pins.

CAN DATA
DB9 Female ------ OBDII

Pin 2 ---- CAN LO ----- Pin 14
Pin 7 ---- CAN HI ----- Pin 6

You would use the Transit Connect BEV diagnostics.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. I have searched high a low for that info. So for the Can Data do I only use 2 pins on the serial end. I was told I use 4 pins. Just to be clear I use only pin 2 and pin 7 on the serial end? Thanks again


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

To be clear, we are talking about CAN DATA here.
There is also serial RS232 serial data that is to/from the DMOC645 on 3 pins of the AMPseal 23 connector (that is on the DMOC645 case) and it is needed when CCShell is used to change internal parameters in the DMOC645.

Start with using the TCBEV (Transit Connect Battery Electric Vehicle) diagnostics via CAN and worry about the RS232 serial data only if it becomes necessary.

The CAN DATA is on Pins 2 and 7 of the DB9 connector on the Kvaser Leaf Lite.
They need to connect to pins 14 and 6 of the OBDII connector in the van.

There is one more thing, CAN Bus needs to be "terminated" with a 120 ohm termination resistor on each far end and that is usually done already within the vehicle.
If you get nothing but garbage data, then try installing a 120 ohm termination resistor.
Connect a 120 ohm (1/8 watt is big enough) resistor between pin 2 and 7 of the DB9.
There are "CAN terminators" available that are essentially a DB9 Female to DB9 Male that have that resistor installed between pins 2 and 7.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I made up the cable and started the software. I Get a Microsoft.NET framework message says" Unhanded exception has occured in your application. If you click continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click quit, the application will close immediately.
I cannot get the can to show up on the Kvaser and it does not seem to be communicating with it in the software. Do you think this is from the resistors you were talking about?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The software needs Windows XP SP3.
It doesn't play well with Vista or Windows7.

Which OS are you using?


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I am using a computer with xp sp3. Any other ideas?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

There is a pretty good guide to loading the software and programming a DMOC645 here.
You DO NOT want to program yours so stop prior to the FLASHING section.
You do, however, need all of this software and drivers loaded in order to run the diagnostics.

http://forums.evtv.me/post/how-to-flash-a-gen-ii-dmoc645-for-dummies-6567844?trail=25#1


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

They say this is the pin layout is like this for the DB9 to Can
DB9 connector for CAN

(2) CAN LOW DMOC pin 6
(3) CAN GND DMOC pin 7
(7) CAN HI to DMOC pin 5


your info says
CAN DATA
DB9 Female ------ OBDII

Pin 2 ---- CAN LO ----- Pin 14
Pin 7 ---- CAN HI ----- Pin 6


Not sure which is correct. Thanks


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The pin data that I have given you is for connecting a Kvaser Leaf Light to the OBDII connector in the van.

The pin data that is listed at the EVTV forum site is for a cable from the DMOC645 Ampseal23 connector to a Kvaser.
That would be for programming and bench testing and etc but would not be used for testing in a running vehicle.

I was pointing you to the EVTV forum to use the steps listed there to load the drivers and software.
The process of loading the driver and software packages has been the source of trouble for more than one of us...including me!
If I had to do it again, then I would load VirtualBox (open source) and then build a complete new XP SP3 machine within the confines of that virtual machine.

I suspect that you may have a driver or software issue and I suggest re-loading the Kvaser driver and all of the related software.


Here is a test that you could do...Run CanKing (it is on the Kvaser CD) and see if you can capture CAN data in the van when it is turned on.
If you are are able to capture CAN data, then you have proper Kvaser drivers loaded and only need to work on the diagnostic software.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for all your help. I re soildered them I guess I had one in the wrong spot. Now it works and I had a lot more DTC codes then I thought. I am not sure what is wrong with it. If I post all the DTC codes would you be able to help me with the problem?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Aaron,

Yes, please do post what you have found.
I may NOT know the answers, but with many eyes on the data, there is a far better chance of having it solved.
Can you tell us a little bit about this van?
Has it ever worked properly?
Was it delivered from a dealer in working order and then went into trouble, or is it one of the units that had not been completed at the factory and was purchased at the liquidation auction?
I do not have one of the vans, but I do have a DMOC645 and a Siemens motor on a test bench.
Thus, I am familiar with part of the system, but not with the VCU portion made by Woodward/New Eagle and serviced using the Mototron software.

Mark


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

The Van was a production Vehicle sold from a Ford dealership to a medical company. They had the current problem that the ransit has now. I guess the dealer took it back and then I bought it from them with the problem. I can drive the Transit around without a problem sometimes. The problem is mainly when I go to start it. I will get a Yellow turtle, wrench and battery on the dash. If I wait and keep trying it I can get it to start. I tried to keep the van in Drive sitting still and figuring it would not happen. Once it did turned off and the same thing after standing still in drive for 15 minutes and my foot on the brake. I wait about 10 -15 minutes trying it again and again and eventually it will start for me. It has never turned off while I am driving or moving.


Here are the the DTC listed:

P1A00 Drive Motor "A" Inverter Critical Fault
U0131 Lost Communication with Power steering Control Module
U0164 Lost Communication with HVAC Control Module
U0121 Lost Communication with Anti-Lock Brake system (ABS) Control Module
U0155 Lost Communication with Iinstument Panel Cluster (IPC) Control Module
P1A45 Electric Power Steering Control Module
U0126 Lost Communication with Steering Angle Sensor Module
P1602 Immobilizer/ECM communication Error
P1A28 Battery Control Module "B" Critical Fault
P1A21 Battery Control Module "A" Critical Fault
P1A20 Battery Control Module "A" Fault
P1A27 Battery Control Module "B" Fault
P1A45 Electric Power Steering control Module
P1A27 Battery Control Module "B" Fault
P1A20 Battery Control Module "A" Fault
P1A80 Battery Control Module High Voltage Inter-Lock Circuit Low



DTC/INFO Codes:

Stored ESS INFO CODES (PACK 1)

P0A0A-00 High Voltage system interlock circuit
P0aa8-00 Hiybrid Battery Voltage Isolation Sensor circuit Range/Performance
P0AFC-49 Hybrid Battery Pack Sensor Module
U3000-49 Control Module
U3003-16 Battery Voltage

Stored ESS INFO CODES (PACK 2)

P0A0A-00 High Voltage System Interlock Circuit
P0AA8-00 Hibrid Battery Voltage Isolation Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0AFC-49 Hybrid Battery Pack Sensor Module
U3000-49 Control Module
U3003-16 Battery Voltage


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

That seems like a lot of errors. Too many in fact.
It might be a bad connector or a problem in the VCU itself.
I just have serious doubt that all of those errors actually exist in so many separate places.

Do you know anything about what the dealership has done in their attempts to avoid having to take it back?
I would presume that they would have changed the VCU, since it is one of the only changeable common devices to all of those errors.
Perhaps there is a CAN communications failure, and I suppose that is where I would begin looking.
You have a Kvaser and have it connected to the OBDII, correct?
Have you loaded the CANKING sniffing software that is on the Kvaser CD?
It would allow you to watch and capture the CAN data.

Do you have the vehicle wiring schematics?
They would be helpful if you need to check wiring or a connector.
It could be as simple as a bad pin in one of the connectors, and if it is, I would expect it to be one of the CAN data pins.

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

The dealership did take the unit back from the medical place and then I bought it from them. They told me they never attempted to fix or analyze the issue. They sold it to me AS IS with the issue. So It might be the VCU.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The VCU in the AZD is programmed differently than the VCU in the standard Ford Transit Connect.
Just be sure to look for the correct unit.
Do you know where the VCU is located under the hood?
It is a black box, and on the right as you look under the hood from the front.
Do a search here on this forum under the classifieds and there are a couple of folks who got parts from the AZD bankruptcy auction.
One of them may have that proper VCU.

It sure would be nice to try one before you buy one to see if that is the issue.
There are certainly other things that it could be, but it would have been an obvious first attempt for a Ford dealership that has access to warranty parts.

They are nice vans, I drove a 2012 model for a week in August courtesy of Jack Rickard at EVTV's EVCCON2013.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

I actually happen to have a VCU from the AZD auction so I've got the proper one if you need it. I got two and took one apart because the VCUs are not very easily usable outside of the Transit Connect Electric and I haven't got one. However, all of the VCUs from the auction are unprogrammed. I believe that the Azure tools you have installed can flash it but I haven't tried.

However, I second the opinion that it is probably canbus related. It is just strange that it only happens when starting and not later on. That almost makes it sound like one or more devices don't power up very well but once things are powered up they stay running. I responded to you over at the EVTV forum as well. 

One thing you could try is capturing all canbus traffic when you turn the vehicle on. Then post that capture. If one or more devices fail to start up promptly then the capture should show that.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Collin,

Can you try flashing one of them?
I have read that the VCU software requires a security dongle on the USB port.
I am not certain of that, but I don't have one to try.
I do have a dual port Kvaser with what might be the connector for the VCU.

Attached is the image of that connector.

Mark


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

That dual canbus adapter you have does have the proper connector for the VCU as far as I know. I don't have anything like that but I do have a leaf light and might be able to rig up enough pins to a VCU to get it to work. But, I think there is a special programming harness that connects things in a special way to let the VCU know that it should go into programming mode. I don't have that either but might be able to dig up the info on how to do it.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried to get the Transit started and it wont start again. So I deleted all the DTC codes see if it would start. Now it wont start and just keep spitting this code. 
P1A00 Drive Motor "A" Inverter Critical Fault. 

I also received a email from a tech for Azure. He said he worked there for 7 years. He said he now has a hybrid consulting business now. I accidentally deleted his email. Does anyone have his email or phone number. If so Can you please email it to me.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I ran the Kan King software and it just kept running lines of error. What does that mean?


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I put a resistor between 2-7 on the DB9. I used a 150 ohm 1/8 size. Radio shack did not have a 120 ohm. Do you think this might be my problem?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The CAN bus has to be "terminated" with 120 (150 should work) on each END of the wiring.
That should already be taken care of in the van.
So, if you take an ohm meter and measure between pins 2 and 7 of the DB9 connector, you should read 60 ohms.
That is the value of the 2 terminating resistors in parallel.
Did you set the bus speed to 500K in CAN King?
If that was set wrong, it would also cause CAN errors.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I think I miss understood you as far as the resistor. I used only one and went from number 2 over to the 7 with a single resistor. I ordered some 120 ohm 1/8 resistors just in case.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

aschrine said:


> I think I miss understood you as far as the resistor. I used only one and went from number 2 over to the 7 with a single resistor. I ordered some 120 ohm 1/8 resistors just in case.


You shouldn't even need the resistor but if you do then one is all you need. There will already be a terminating resistor on the other end of the bus. Likely there is already one on both ends. I think that the more pertinent advice was to check that you are using 500k baud. I think that CanKing defaults to 250k.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I talked to Dave Alef. He was the West cost head tech for Azure for 7 years. He is a really nice guy and wealth of information. With the info from the Kvaser and Diagnostic software he said its a sensor in the DMOC causing me the issue. Does any one have and extra parts or boards for the DMOC? If anyone out there needs some help with your Azure vehicle Dave is worth every penny.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Did he say which board or sensor needs to be replaced.
I don't have any boards, but there are certainly DMOC645's available from various sources.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

aschrine said:


> I talked to Dave Alef. He was the West cost head tech for Azure for 7 years. He is a really nice guy and wealth of information. With the info from the Kvaser and Diagnostic software he said its a sensor in the DMOC causing me the issue. Does any one have and extra parts or boards for the DMOC? If anyone out there needs some help with your Azure vehicle Dave is worth every penny.


Well, if you know which part it is there is a possibility that it could be ordered and replaced. After all, companies tend to use commodity parts even in their expensive motor controllers. You can order lots of things from Digikey, Mouser, Arrow, AVNET, Farnell, etc.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Dave said all I need to do is solider the new part on the board. Problem is I am not sure were it is. If you click on the link it shows a picture of the DMOC 645 boad.http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee519/aschrine/DSCN3018_zpsa6ecf288.jpg I need to replace the Calibration Sensor. Any one know were it is located on the the board. Thanks


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

You were told that this calibration sensor was on that board in particular? The DMOC645 has five circuit boards in it. The gate driver board you have pictured, a current sensor board, a small board with what looks like relays or something, a board wight at the ampseal connector, and a main CPU board. I have attached a picture I took of the inside of a DMOC645. It is not totally apparent to me which board this calibration sensor would be on. If you're sure it is the gate driver board then it might still be good to get a part # so that you can look up what it looks like. I have no idea.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Dave said he put one on anther board from a different DMOC it was a round silver colored deal. This one must be different. I sent him pictures of all the boards. I guess he has a friend that can point it out from the pictures.


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any DMOC 645 parts out there. I need a current sensor board. It has two round blue transducers on it.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

aschrine said:


> Does anyone have any DMOC 645 parts out there. I need a current sensor board. It has two round blue transducers on it.


I don't have any parts from the inside of a DMOC. But, I do know the board you're talking about. I wonder if you couldn't just replace the current sensors. It seems like, barring anybody actually having parts, you'll have to try to repair that board yourself (or find someone to do it). 

I haven't taken a DMOC apart quite far enough to know what all is on that board or the part numbers of anything but if you need to replace it anyway perhaps you could take your DMOC apart and snap some pictures of that board?


----------



## mgautoworks (Feb 24, 2014)

I have similar problem with Azure Dynamics Transit Connect I just purchased. It will start just fine after it is sitting for at least an hour/or overnight, but it will not restart if I shut it off right away.It will restart almost every time if I leave it on for an hour or so. I do have diagnostic software and Kvaser Leaf Light and the two codes that I'm geting every time I try to start and it fails are; P0A1F Battery Energy Control Module "A", P1A29 Battery Energy Control Module "B". I also have access to Azure Dynamics online Repair manual for this vehicle, however it doesn't give me any trobleshooting info. for these codes. Plese help with any sugestions.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Those are such descriptive error messages... So, it seems like the problem is with the BMS system but there doesn't seem to be much information about what is really wrong. Is the canbus link bad? Did a contactor refuse to close? Is there a bad cell? Most of those possibilities seem unlikely because most problems shouldn't happen in pairs. That is, you might get a stuck contactor on one side of the pack but having it happen to both A and B at the same time seems unlikely. However, maybe a communications problem could happen to both at once. As such, I sort of wonder what the canbus messages are saying. Can you capture the canbus traffic for a bit while the vehicle is in a state of fault? There is a wealth of information in there that might not be quite as accurately reported through DTC codes.


----------



## mgautoworks (Feb 24, 2014)

I am new to electric cars so please correct me anytime i don't make sense. When the car starts I can hear at least three quick clicks from the battery area and when it doesn't there is only one. I'm assuming the one(first) click is the precharge contactor?,and the other two are the ones that fail to connect the battery. I can see all the cells in both packs having the same voltage so i dont think it's a bad cell issue. How can I capture can signal when it fails to start? Is this option in AZD software I'm using? One more thing; When the car fails to start I can't charge the battery


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

mgautoworks said:


> I am new to electric cars so please correct me anytime i don't make sense. When the car starts I can hear at least three quick clicks from the battery area and when it doesn't there is only one. I'm assuming the one(first) click is the precharge contactor?,and the other two are the ones that fail to connect the battery.


Yes, the three clicks are probably first a precharge contactor and then a primary and secondary HV contactor. It is interesting that you hear one click and then no more when it doesn't work. It does sound, as you said, like the precharge contactor is closing but something goes wrong and stops the main/secondary contactors from closing and providing power to the rest of the system.



> I can see all the cells in both packs having the same voltage so i dont think it's a bad cell issue. How can I capture can signal when it fails to start? Is this option in AZD software I'm using? One more thing; When the car fails to start I can't charge the battery


I'd expect that failing to close the HV contactors would also make it impossible to charge. Likely the charger connects to the battery through the same plug as the motor controller does.

If you have a KVaser leaf light then you can download CANKing and use that to capture all traffic on the canbus. You'll have to switch the canbus speed to 500K and enable it on the bus. Then you should see a lot of traffic. I believe you right click the traffic window to save it (might have to copy it to clip board and paste it somewhere). CANKing is a crummy program but it does work and is meant for the KVaser hardware. If you want something more advanced you can download BusMaster. It is a great program but pretty complicated to use.


----------



## mgautoworks (Feb 24, 2014)

I will try to capture traffic on the canbus and I'll post it here. thanks


----------



## aschrine (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a seat for my Van. But I guess I need the above floor mounting unit. Does anyone know were I can get one. Since their aren't mounting located sub floor. I know Azure had one on the parts. I took that into the local Ford dealer and they could not find it. He said I might be a able to get it in the foreign market.


----------



## chouproute (Feb 23, 2016)

mgautoworks said:


> I have similar problem with Azure Dynamics Transit Connect I just purchased. It will start just fine after it is sitting for at least an hour/or overnight, but it will not restart if I shut it off right away.It will restart almost every time if I leave it on for an hour or so. I do have diagnostic software and Kvaser Leaf Light and the two codes that I'm geting every time I try to start and it fails are; P0A1F Battery Energy Control Module "A", P1A29 Battery Energy Control Module "B". I also have access to Azure Dynamics online Repair manual for this vehicle, however it doesn't give me any trobleshooting info. for these codes. Plese help with any sugestions.



What did you do to repair the P1A29 failure?? I have the same with my Transit.


----------



## kdbrown (Dec 4, 2016)

This thread hasn't been posted on for a couple of years, so hopefully folks are still out there...

I have a 2012 Transit Connect electric. And I need a shop manual, or, if it is still available, access to the online shop manual.

Is it still available online?

It would be good to have a thread that continues discussing the Azure and its issues... Mine is a pretty solid vehicle, but the power steering has stopped working... Fluid is up, and it has been very cold here in Canada - -20C for a couple of weeks, so I am wondering if it is not an issue with the temperature.

Thanks,
Kevin.
Calgary AB


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have the EXACT same problem with my Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect. I was wondering if you ever were able to resolve the issue with your van (Drive Motor A Inverter Critical Fault, or a wrench/turtle on the dashboard preventing you from driving or starting the car). My car is undriveable and I badly need assistance for this amazing vehicle. 

- Conrad


----------



## kdbrown (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello Conrad,
Here's what I know:
- the power steering problem seems to be a fuse, or relay. I have been lazy about dealing with this, so Armstrong steering for now. I'll let you know.
- the issue with the wrench/turtle:
- I had the car inexplicably stall and lose power. It would go into turtle mode, and then show the multiple battery light - that's for the big battery - and simply quit. It turned out to be the automatic disconnect switch that is meant to go off when you are in an accident. I stopped suddenly at one point, and I think that there may have been some corrosion/rust/gunk built up from higher humidity where it was (Ontario) vs. where I am now (Alberta).
The automatic disconnect has a reset button on top of the unit, which is under the panel immediately to the right of the passenger compartment at floor level. There's a multiple battery symbol. The plastic panels are simple to remove and reinstall; once you have done that you can easily see the unit and the button on top. Press it and try again. That might be all it is...
Good luck. I'll let you know what's up from my end.


----------



## kdbrown (Dec 4, 2016)

And yes, it's great! I have been driving it for work, and spend $1.75 per week in juice...
So glad to leave gas behind. Now if this thing can keep being relatively dependable...


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

KDBrown,

Thank you for reply. Unfortunately I checked the switch you mentioned right below the passenger glovebox, but the switch was not tripped and was not causing the issue. Here's a detailed video of the "crunching" sound I'm experiencing upon acceleration:


https://www.dropbox.com/s/gi5ur75iy3aeqly/IMG_5843.MOV?dl=0

And a few photos of the DTC codes I'm seeing:

Any ideas?


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

Since this thread seems to have become a general listing of problems for the Transit Connect , here goes:

I have what has been a reliable 2011 For Transit Connect electric, and now it has suddenly developed a hard fault preventing charging. No error lights on dash and it still drives fine with no errors.

AZD diags shows only one constant error message from ESS battery Pack 1, P0AA6-00 Hybrid Voltage System Isolation Fault, DTC Status : Test Failed this op cycle.
This fault does not clear when reset.

(I assume AZD were trying to use some generic fault codes even though this is clearly not a hybrid vehicle)

The fault occurred after a journey in melting snow although certainly no deep snow or water was driven through but I've been wondering if some moisture has made its way into one half of the battery pack. In the UK I do encounter occasional HV isolation problems on my other EV's during wet /damp weather but often they dry out and all is fine. This one has not followed that pattern so far. Batteries are at about 25% SOC and obviously the van is not in use so I would want to fix this soon.

Has anyone confirmed which side of the battery pack is pack 1 and which is pack 2 ? My next steps may include isolating then resetting each battery pack via the battery pack access panels and then if no change dropping the battery pack and then investigating inside.I'm trying to avoid disconnecting the battery cooling system due to the difficulties of bleeding it after reconnection. I have a spare Brusa charger that I'll consider using somehow if the battery SOC gets too low.

I've also sampled the bus using CanKing before I reset but since there is a static DTC I'm assuming that this is the core problem at the momen. If anyone can make more sense of the CanKing info than I can please shout !

I'm trying to document each stage for others to refer to in the future.


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

For comparison here are the diags screenshots for ESS Pack 1 and Pack 2 during attempted charging. The green LED at the charge connector is flashing away happily, but the Brusa cooling fans never start since it seems that the contactor from the battery is never opened.The Brusa status is on and ready. I can't understand why it still allows the car to drive with the apparent HV isolation fault but I suppose that makes a pleasant change from other EV manufacturers that shut everything down and make the car immobile.

Any constructive suggestions welcome !

(I am an electrical engineer with 1000v protective gear, and 600v Cat4 insulation testing gear etc)


----------



## TeLLuS (Dec 14, 2008)

Got isolation error myself, tracked it down to the heater that got some collant together with HV and ground. My fault.. Easy to check by disconnecting it and short the HV connection interloop. Can probably do the same with the AC to eliminate and help locate where the issue come from. Also mesure Ohm on HV+ and - to ground when car is off shoud tell if the leak is in battery or outside.

Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5010 via Tapatalk


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello all
I have the same Azure Transit connect and it was Ok! for about 6 month ( I bought it last year) , but last one or two weeks the real range decreased from about 100 to 60 km, and the range meter in cabin shows not more about 50 after full charging. During charging the green led on charging port is flashing and automatically stopping when battery is full charged, no any alarm in cabin. So, I think, may be the battery is not so good or ... another problem. And to verify it, I need TCBEV tool, but I cannot find it internet to download. Can anyone help me to download it and explain how to connect to azure?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## TeLLuS (Dec 14, 2008)

iura said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have the same Azure Transit connect and it was Ok! for about 6 month ( I bought it last year) , but last one or two weeks the real range decreased from about 100 to 60 km, and the range meter in cabin shows not more about 50 after full charging. During charging the green led on charging port is flashing and automatically stopping when battery is full charged, no any alarm in cabin. So, I think, may be the battery is not so good or ... another problem. And to verify it, I need TCBEV tool, but I cannot find it internet to download. Can anyone help me to download it and explain how to connect to azure?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You will find the software on evtv.me forum and a CAN-bus interface like for example Kvaser Leaf Light V2. I used this with DSUB9 connector and a Cisco consolecable connected to a OBDII contact a bought. As for use details I think you need to read and learn how to use it.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ok!
Thanks, I will try!


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

TeLLuS said:


> You will find the software on evtv.me forum and a CAN-bus interface like for example Kvaser Leaf Light V2. I used this with DSUB9 connector and a Cisco consolecable connected to a OBDII contact a bought. As for use details I think you need to read and learn how to use it.


Yes, I found it, but i have not permissions to download it, I don’t know why. May be I a new member on the forum and it needs some time remove the restrictions? So, problem still exists.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

iura said:


> Yes, I found it, but i have not permissions to download it, I don’t know why. May be I a new member on the forum and it needs some time remove the restrictions? So, problem still exists.


Hy all
may be somebody can download it and put it for here?


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

I just wanted to provide an update on my Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect Electric that we discussed. I was able to fix the majority of issues I had shared with you previously!

- I’ve got all of the electrical issues sorted out. Both the 12V battery and high-voltage battery are fully charged.
- I have no CEL’s on the dashboard, I have no DTC’s stored when I use the TCBEV Diagnostic Tool from Azure Dynamics. 
- I no longer have the wrench icon nor the ABS icon on the dashboard. Woohoo!

However, I am still having this issue with the drivetrain of the vehicle. I filmed a short video with my Dad this morning to demonstrate the mechanical issue we are still encountering:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvWVf_qOuQ

Any ideas or suggestions what component might have failed that needs replacing? Thanks so much in advance, and happy holidays to you.

- Conrad


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

My congratulations, Conrad, good job!
Can you shortly describe the problems and how you solved it?About this video some questions:
1.Is it max. wheel spin or you can accelerate it?
2.Can you drive it?
3.I think this noises is not so critical, may be one of bearing in gearbox is worned out may be its time to change oil in gearbox or add some if it needs?
Try to check the oil, i think that it is a first step
Good luck and try to keep us to date.For me it is very ineresting theme.( Sorry for my inglish regards from Tbilisi)


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi Conrad, what's the news?
I carefully watched your video and noticed one problem (it seems to me). In ANALOGUE INPUTS the BRAKE PEDAL 1 and 2 values ​​are very different from each other ( I mean TCBEV Tool). The pedal has 2 positin sensors and one side is connected to +5v DC and another side to VCU. This is analog inputs, and for 5v supply the differencis between both sensors about 2v is too much. I agre , you do not have any DTCs, but i think, you need to closely chek the pedal.
Good luck!


----------



## Sverre Helland (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello. I am having the turtle / flashing wrench error on my Ford Transit Connect Azure Dynamics. Did any of you manage too sort out the issue?
I replaced the electric part of the ignition switch but the error still occures sometimes. 

Information would be appreciated as the Internett is dry besides this tread.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Sverre Helland said:


> Hello. I am having the turtle / flashing wrench error on my Ford Transit Connect Azure Dynamics. Did any of you manage too sort out the issue?
> I replaced the electric part of the ignition switch but the error still occures sometimes.
> 
> Information would be appreciated as the Internett is dry besides this tread.


hello, is it is possible to place a photo of the dashboard the ignition in "on" state?


----------



## TeLLuS (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, You probably need to read the errorcode to see what and where to look for the issue with the can-reader on the obd2 connection at the internal fuse-box and the software to read it.
Do you have a CAN-reader or can connect with someone that have a matching one? Where are you located?


----------



## rvn2414 (Aug 16, 2021)

I just bought a 2011 transit conect and ended up stranded wont take a charge ,the guy from the dealer told me to tow it to the ford dealer and it has the turtle snd wrench on the dash bord


----------

